# General Grievous Costume Suggestions



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

You know, the Star Wars prequels had many disappointing things about them, but General Grievous wasn't one of them. Steampunk GG could be spectacular, but if you wanted to go for a humorous approach, Circus Leader GG would get some laughs, I'd think. After reading a thread on this forum about zombie Star Wars characters, I'm loving the idea of any SW character turned zombie. GG was half robot and half creature of some sort, wasn't he? Whatever you choose, that's going to be one helluva cool costume. Keep everyone posted if you can.


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree that a Steampunk Grievous would be pretty wicked. I think that I am going to go that route. Grievous was a cyborg, but his original species was called Kaleesh, and they were this primitive type of culture, so I'm also going to try and bring some of that out in the costume, such as adding horns to the mask and bits of dirt and grime for this overall grungey type of cyborg that's almost broken down looking. I'll upload some pictures of what I have so far and my concept sketches so that you can see them. By the way, your avatar is the comic hero from Dexter, isn't it?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Steampunk Grievous will be excellent, and you ideas are great so far. Keep the forum posted, I'd love to see how it turns out.

And yes, that's the Dark Defender from Dexter


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Sadly, Grievous was much more awesome in the Clone Wars cartoon than the film. My vote's on steampunk but only because I'm thinking of a steampunk theme myself this year.


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree. In the cartoons he didn't hack and cough as much and was much more athletic, almost cat-like. It made for an all together more dynamic villain opposite to a wheezing CGI monster. If you have any suggestions on how to Steam-Punk him up let me know! I'm trying to incorporate some kind of visible gears but I'm having trouble where to put them so they don't look like they're randomly there.


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are a few of my sketches and ideas for the General Grievous costume. Most of my inspiration for these actually came from the Sex Pistols, strange as that is. I'm still trying to figure out how to throw a Steam-Punk curve into these designs, because all of my sketches for pure Steam-Punkness have only turned out kinda blah. Let me know if you have ideas on how to make it work.


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are some of the stages of the mask that I've been working on the past few days. I haven't built the horns yet, but I'm planning on using this tutorial- http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-3D-Light-up-Curly-Horns/?ALLSTEPS. The base paint I used was actually grill paint because it's thick and builds up layers quickly, and also it is easily chipped off which gives that "battle worn" look when painted over. I'm happy with the mask so far but I may alter it for the next few months. Any suggestions?


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-3D-Light-up-Curly-Horns/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm also looking for a way to change my walk to a more cybotic stance. Kind of like the faun in Pan's Labyrinth. I have a pair of Heely's, and those make me kind of stand on my toes, so maybe I can build something off of those? Let me know if you know any good kind of short stilts or other methods to change your walk.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I love that you used the Sex Pistols as inspiration 

The mask's looking great, it definitely looks battle worn. As for stilts, I'd search around the costume threads for people who've added to their heights for their costumes; but I can imagine that using shoes with an incline would make your walk more robotic.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

@WereEagle19 in the picture is that the boyscout order of the arrow sash?


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, it is! I'm surprised somebody actually noticed that, haha. I'm a Brotherhood member and if I wore this at my troop's Halloween party I thought that it would be a nice touch.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I noticed it because I am a boyscout as well. But I am not a OA member


----------

